# Large Flathead Screw on Bottom of Tub Faucet?



## Doan (May 30, 2011)

I'm considering replacing my shower/tub faucet.  I was trying to remove it and saw this.  I attempted using a flathead screwdriver, because it looks like a big screw, but that ended up tearing a little chunk out.  Is this holding the faucet onto the pipe?  If so, what tool do I need to remove it?

I tried simply twisting the faucet off, but it didn't budge, and until I'm 100% positive it twists off, I don't want to try turning any harder than I have.


----------



## Redwood (May 31, 2011)

I have no idea, never seen one like that before.

However many tub spouts are little more than a die cast shell on the outside.
Frequently if I find one that does not turn easily I crush the shell and break off the pieces with my channel lock pliers so I can use a hold back wrench on the nipple coming out of the wall.

You may want to follow that approach.


----------



## Doan (Jun 1, 2011)

No one has ever seen this?


----------



## WhiteTiger (Jun 2, 2011)

Never seen one like that before.  I have a feeling that might be an optional port for a hand shower.  With out being there to investigate I can not really help you. Sorry.


----------



## ThanhN (Jun 6, 2011)

I have the same problem if anyone can help.


----------



## Redwood (Jun 7, 2011)

The advice in the 2nd post tells what to do...

Replace it!


----------



## Doan (Jun 7, 2011)

Surely there's a way these are designed to be removed.


----------



## ThanhN (Jun 8, 2011)

i am renting and the owner said i have to fix it myself because he dose not feel that the leaking is a big problem. but if i do replace it i have to put the old one back on when i move out. so breaking it is not an option. if anyone has any idea to replace it without breaking it. i would be very thankful. 

FYI 
i wouldnt be changing it if it wasnt hot water pouring from the spout. because it is my shower is colder then i would like it to be.

Thanks in advance for anyone who is using their time to help me.

went to homedepot today with pics of it and the guys there couldn't tell me anything about it. like how to remove it without breaking it. all the ones they had on display did not have the same screw on the bottom... 
i just do not want to take it off just to find that i have to replace more because they do not sell replacements for them. 

Thanks for all the help. if i find anything out i will come back and post here.


----------



## ThanhN (Jun 15, 2011)

I talked to the owner that I am renting from and he said "that it is normal for the water to come from the spout." "if I have a problem with it I have to pay to have it looked at and then he must approve the repairs"

dose that sound right? sorry first time renting from someone that i do not know. normally i just repair the things i dont like because i normally know the owners..

Is it normal for them to leak like that? and should i be paying for everything for a rental place as in repairs that were broken before i moved in. I live in cali. if that matters.


----------



## Redwood (Jun 15, 2011)

No water should come out when the valve is shut off...
A small amount may drain out of the pipes but it should stop...

While showering a very small amount can come out of the spout as this will allow the diverter to release when water is shut off so the next user will not start off with the shower running...

A large amount coming out of the spout causing the tub to fill up while showering or, the hot water supply to run out is certainly excessive and should be addressed...


----------



## triumphant1 (Jun 21, 2011)

That looks like a threaded cap that covers what would second as a hand shower sprayer attachment. If you are renting however, this isnt your problem.


----------



## ThanhN (Jun 22, 2011)

Thanks for trying to help guys. Owner said that he dose not need to repair the spout. i am looking to move out because i do not know about anyone else but i cant stand taking cool to almost warm showers. i like them hot. thanks agian for all the help everyone.


----------



## plumber2011 (Jun 25, 2011)

Hi all,

Amazing, huh!  It sounds like the landlord doesn't care that water is being wasted.  That surprises me at the costs of water and sewer nowadays!

ThanhN, you are not responsible to repair anything in a home that is not yours.  In fact, any damage done as a result of you doing work will be charged to you and you don't want that so I  would stop worrying about the repair.

Instead, what you should worry about is the temperature and availability of hot water to you/your apartment.  Here, I'd recommend that you purchase a cheap thermometer at a local hardware store and check the MAXIMUM temperature of the hot water coming from the shower.  If the temperature is 112F to 120F or so then you are fine and the landlord is providing hot water as required by law.  If, on the other hand, the water temperature is, like, 100F or less, then you need to inform your landlord that the hot water temperature is not correct and needs to be turned up as required by law.  Otherwise, you could actually call the local Board of Health and report the landlord for not providing you with sufficient hot water to clean/sanitize as needed/required, OK?

Good luck here...


----------



## mattmunee (Apr 29, 2012)

I ran into the same problem this weekend, with an identical tub spout.

That is NOT a set screw.  Just use a strap wrench or otherwise and the whole spout will twist right off.


----------

